# End Immigration for a While



## Darth_Ruha (Mar 11, 2009)

To secure a future for our fair nation, I propose that all immigrants be banned from coming to America for the next 10 years.
This would give us time to sort out the hordes already here, and to remove the miscreants, thugs and criminals. Also, it would allow us to do a very thorough review of those here to see if we have any terrorist savages here as well.
This would be fair since it does not discriminate based on pigmentation, ethnicity, e.t.c , e.t.c!

NEVER FORGET 9-11 !!


----------



## Angela (Mar 11, 2009)

WTF? I think what we've got here is what's called a "troll" on most internet forums.


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 11, 2009)

i was about to become very angry but this has got to be some kind of a joke.

what a twat.


----------



## finn (Mar 11, 2009)

Infraction for being a douche, ha ha ha, that's great!


----------



## atherington (Mar 11, 2009)

I really wish this guy all the luck in finding that "unowned cave or cavern" he's looking for. ( or should I say 'caveren' ) ha ha


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 11, 2009)

finn said:


> Infraction for being a douche, ha ha ha, that's great!



that isn't very fair. Just because he has a different opinion than everyone else, we belittle him, without offering a counterpoint? Seems a little elitest...

btw, I'm anti border. So don't think i'm supporting your opinion, Darth


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 11, 2009)

he's not a douche for the sole fact that he has a different opinion than me. i think he's a douche because of what that opinion says about him as a person.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmnn, well ending immigration wouldn't really solve much as that would end LEGAL immigration which fuels our economy (MDs, PhDs, etc.). Enforcing laws on the books to regulate ILLEGAL immigration I'd support. And Darth I am not your son! lol Anywayz, before folks chime in w/the poor brown man, et al., you have to have some fashion of accounting for the teeming masses.

The median age objecting to enforcement hasn't had to loose a job or a family member yet. 

As to opinions, well they are like assholes everyone has one. To state that a person is what they opine would be rather similar to Hitler's theory (and science's at one point) that measurements determine a superior race. I mean I kinda like eatmonksus's statement. Who are we to censor opinions? Granted, object when objection is due, but to arbitrarily condemn someone because they don't meet your 'flavor' doesn't strike me as being anything short of elitist.

Now, everyone can attack me as I AM an asshole; I am simply an equal opportunity asshole! lol


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 11, 2009)

haha opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and most of them stink.

anyways i don't see it as being elitist. like the nazis if you want to use that example, i don't dislike nazis because they have a different opinion than me, i hate nazis because of what their opinion IS. i'm not saying i'm a better person than this darth whatever person, i'm saying that it's a terrible opinion. he's essentially saying that because he had the privilege of being born in the united states (and not mexico or somewhere else) that that should make him superior and have an advantage just because he was born here. 
i'm actually an immigrant. to say that i shouldn't be allowed in just because of the coordinates of my birth, i think, is a piece of douchebaggery.


----------



## bote (Mar 12, 2009)

I think your idea would be incredibly detrimental to the good old u.s. of a. If you travelled or read the news, you might realize that isolationism is usually the first and last step towards rampant corruption and autocratic government (see North Korea for example).
I can see IBRRs point that legislation should match practice, but show me a closed border and Ill show you a country going straight down the shitter. People are people, and those who cant see that are gonna run themselves into the ground.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 12, 2009)

Nation-states.....they seem to not be about culture anymore, but rather about "Economic" zones for the rich. If a culture has a true identity, it can thrive without borders. A strong community can live without hiding behind a flag, or the insecure threat of violence. Any society based on consumption is weak...doomed to fail. Some contries portend to represent, and defend freedom, but we all know that notion is just laughable now.


----------



## finn (Mar 12, 2009)

You don't even need to be smart to know that this is a bad idea. Most of the bad element in the US aren't immigrants- how are they going to be 'removed?' Is mentioning 9-11 supposed to turn us all into a xenophobic mob? And finally, it's fairly obvious that promoting anti-American ideals behind a flag is the mark of a scoundrel/douche.

I support the infraction.


----------



## Darth_Ruha (Mar 12, 2009)

finn said:


> You don't even need to be smart to know that this is a bad idea. Most of the bad element in the US aren't immigrants- how are they going to be 'removed?' Is mentioning 9-11 supposed to turn us all into a xenophobic mob? And finally, it's fairly obvious that promoting anti-American ideals behind a flag is the mark of a scoundrel/douche.
> 
> I support the infraction.



Sadly, there IS a reason why "illegal immigration" is called "illegal immigration". In the wisdom of our leaders, they have set criteria for those of non-American birth to come and join our nation. That some people have no respect for our laws does not mean we should reward them by de facto legalization.
If your argument is we can;t stop iut, why not make murder and rape legal? We can't stop that either! Wouldn;t it be simpler if we just allowed the rapists and murders to go on their merry way? No, laws exist for a reason, and if people disagree with said laws, there is a means by which you can legally change those laws.
I am not speaking of a _permanent_ ban on immigration; only one sufficient until we are able to secure our borders from those who, by their actions, prove they have no regard for our country nor it's laws. I am for rounding up all illegal immigrants, starting with those from Europe, and sending them back to wherever they came from. I don't care if you got here by running over a border, throwing a door in the ocean and floating here, or for paying a smuggler to get here. 
This is a nation of laws, not men! Either show your willingness to be a law abiding American and come here legally, or you may stay in whatever nation you presently are in.
Incidentally, the only reason the Left and Right are for illegal Mexicans is so they can have domestic servants they can pay sub-par pay to work or to do back breaking work in the agricultural fields. The complaint that they can't get anyone to do it and that they work cheap is nonsense. Sure, they work cheap-they know if they make a stink they Immigration service will get them when their employer turns them in! Hey, if were going to argue we'll allow it, why don't we do it like this: we'll let any illegal immigrant come here as long as they will be a slave for the period of seven years. After seven years of slavery, they would then be made into American citizens. How much cheaper could we get then free slave labor? 

NEVER FORGET 9-11! DEATH TO THE ISLAMOFASCISTS!


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 12, 2009)

Darth_Ruha said:


> This is a nation of laws, not men!



people like this are the reason everything in the world has gone to shit.

i just.... ugh.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 12, 2009)

yay wider! i'm giving you a karma point lol.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought that post was a joke, it was just so ridiculous... "NEVER FORGET 9-11"???

I guess by that second post that it was actually serious!
I guess this is what happens to conservative Internet forum-seekers when a "Black socialist Muslim" wins the White House, they look for the more radical, past-Left websites to start shit?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2009)

wow. just saw this thread... wow. im kinda rendered speechless by Darth_Ruha's comments.

to answer people's concerns about "elitism" and whatnot... everyone is entitled to their opinion. BUT, it is NOT my responsibility to HOST it. there are plenty of other places on the internet this person can go to debate this subject. here is not a good place to do it, as he will find few that agree with him.

ive seen this debate countless times throughout the years on many anarchist oriented websites (and i like to think stp is in that vein), and what it comes down to is, yes, you are entitled to your opinion. yes, you may debate that opinion here if you like. BUT, for (an easy) example, if a bunch of nazis came on the site and decided to start spewing racist shit, i would gleefully delete their posts and ban them, as i do not wish to be a host to their thinking. Darth_Ruha's posts have been neither useful or relevant to this board's purpose, and have mostly done nothing but incite anger on all fronts. i am under the belief that this was done at least somewhat purposefully, which in my book counts as inciting a flame war, which is most often a useless thing to do, and wastes everyone's time. and, although the rules of the site/board have not been clearly posted yet, this kind of conduct i can assure you IS and will be against the rules.

i completely support widerstand's decision to ban Darth_Ruha, and i will work on putting the rules together for the board and making them public very soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2009)

for those interested, here's what ive decided on for the rules section covering this subject:



> There is the saying, "you either support freedom of speech *specifically* for views you don't like, or you don't support freedom of speech at all". While we emphatically agree with this statement, we do reserve the right to remove posts, close threads, and permanently ban people for posting things we don't agree with. This includes racist, sexist, homophobic, fascist, nationalist, and purposefully inflammatory comments. This message board is explicitly anarchist in ideology. While we respect other's opinions, we are the ones ponying up the money and time to create this space. We do not feel the need to host opinions that are not generally anarchist in nature, or relevant to the purpose of the message board. The great thing about the internet is that there are plenty of other places you can go and start your own website to debate these topics. Please do so.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 15, 2009)

The term Freedom of Speech is a misnomer in Darth's application here. Quite often, Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression are used, conjoined. There is no absolute guarantee to the former and the latter is subjectively allowed. Where the line is drawn is where the alleged 'freedom' crosses the line from generalized vocalization (or in this case written media) of an opinion into an active and here I believe and agressive campaign to interfere with other's rights.

With that said, where the 'rubber hits the road' is that StP, as I view it, is set up as a network of individuals whom have similar ideological values. To enter into it and attempt to 'forceably' change others opinions would be contrary to its 'mission statement.' I belabor the point because: a) Matt could arbitrarily and capriciously ban whomever he wants, but he doesn't; b) if folks tolerate me AND G-D KNOWS I'M AN ASSHOLE, it would tend to show that Darth has crossed a line; and what I consider most important c) by displaying these types of situations we show to those whom might condemn us, that the 'world-view' of blow up and destroy everything in the name of anarchy is a crock of shit.

My two and one-quarter cents...........


----------

